# One Double Zero



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0168 9097 63


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

hahaha The post mans gonna be like WTF when he sees that pic on the package! Thats awesome!
:biglaugh:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

your 100th bomb david?
if so...congrats!!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

yeah yeah, Ron. You sent 100 bombs in one day! 

Great job David. Can't wait to see who this hits. (as long as it isn't me)


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2012)

Congrats on 100 Dave!!! I'm looking forward to seeing this one land


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

djcsewell said:


> hahaha The post mans gonna be like WTF when he sees that pic on the package! Thats awesome!
> :biglaugh:


My normal calling card... When I have ink in my printer.


shuckins said:


> your 100th bomb david?
> if so...congrats!!


Indeed. Took a lot longer to get the second 50 than the first. But finally made it.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

That's a mighty big number and a mighty big box. This is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's gonna leave a mark! Congrats, David! :thumb:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats on 100 David!

Can't wait to see who's getting blown up.

opcorn:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol. Gotta love the large flat rate. Good stuff there.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

It says Fra-geee-lay. must be italian.


I bet it's a major award.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> It says Fra-geee-lay. must be italian.
> 
> I bet it's a major award.


Never know... Could be a bowling alley.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Frickin awesome. Congrats on 100, David!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Awesome!!! Glad to see you got the award already!!!

*Pinky:* Narf! well deserved!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ Word. I'm working on mine, but it'll probably be next year 'fore I make it!


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

oh snap! I didn't realize it was your 100th! Congratulations! That's a lot of damage!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

thaaaar she blows!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on making your Century, David....it's just as sweet as the cherry bomb

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you hit your 100th, right?"

Herfabomber: "probly..just gotta crunch the numbers to make it official."


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

man youve sent out more cigars than some B&M have in stock... congrats!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Congrats on making your Century, David....it's just as sweet as the cherry bomb


1, 50 and 100. Those I can remember what I sent and to who. Everything else is a blur.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> 1, 50 and 100. Those I can remember what I sent and to who. Everything else is a blur.


Well three of them were me, and those should be memorable! Ass!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

gosh said:


> Well three of them were me, and those should be memorable! Ass!


Sure. I can list a bunch of NAMES of people I have bombed. But I couldn't tell you what the hell was in the boxes. Once taped up and gone, it is out of my mind. Then I see a photo when it lands and it is a fun, "Oh! So that is what I sent" moment. Then it is gone from the mind again.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Sure. I can list a bunch of NAMES of people I have bombed. But I couldn't tell you what the hell was in the boxes. Once taped up and gone, it is out of my mind. Then I see a photo when it lands and it is a fun, "Oh! So that is what I sent" moment. Then it is gone from the mind again.


*Brain:* LOL, we know that feeling...



ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "probly..just gotta crunch the numbers to make it official."


*Brain:* By our count you are at 109, with 17 directed at us...

*Pinky: *Egad Brain, I wanted to see him try to do the math...

*Brain:* True enough Pinky, that would have been fun... Now back to the topic.. Congrats again David...


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Wineador said:


>


Ha! The quote on the side got me. "It's a mind blower!"


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL Looks like you're fixing to make someone VERY happy....after they rebuild of course. Will be fun to watch this one go BOOM. Nice job and congrats on the Century mark.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* LOL, we know that feeling...
> 
> *Brain:* By our count you are at 109, with 17 directed at us...
> 
> ...


lol, how the  do you know that?! Your ability to track ish is insane!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol, how the  do you know that?! Your ability to track ish is insane!


He makes them up, duh! What do you think he is? Some genius bent on taking over the world?! C'mon!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> lol, how the  do you know that?! Your ability to track ish is insane!


*Brain:* Tracking shit, and analyzing it, is what I do for a living... He is our mortal enemy (AKA: our nemesis, the bane of our existence, a plague on our lab, our bête noire, etc)... Of course we keep an eye on him...

*Pinky:* Now back to the topic...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Tracking shit, and analyzing it, is what I do for a living... He is our mortal enemy (AKA: our nemesis, the bane of our existence, a plaige on our lab, our bête noire, etc)... Of course we keep an eye on him...
> 
> *Pinky:* Now back to the topic...


I actually know bête noire... But I am confused on this "plaige"


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I actually know bête noire... But I am confused on this "plaige"


*Brain: *Yes you caught me before the spelling fix... Spelling might not be my forte...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> I am confused on this "plaige"


It's a very contagious French STD that Ian brought back with him... Brain and Pinky are still mad about it...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> our bête noire


This is just more proof that Ian has gone to the Frenchy side of the force.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, someone is going to be feeling pain.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gosh said:


> This is just more proof that Ian has gone to the Frenchy side of the force.


oh, you have NO idea how far Frenchy he's gone, Monsieur.....I anticipate he'll be attending Rubber Room meetings dressed as a mime and watching Jerry Lewis movies soon.

Pinhead Jr.: "HEY LADYYYY!!!"

Herfabomber: "don't start"

Pinhead Jr.: "why not?...I'm not LOB, so I got nothing to lose"


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Ha! The quote on the side got me. "It's a *mind blower*!"


Sounds like maybe Pinky & the Brain should start digging their bunker! :r


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Forrest, I truly hope you're right... Ian needs a good spanking!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> lol. Gotta love the large flat rate. Good stuff there.


SOB!!!!!

Looks like I've been attacked by a stinky slimy squid!!!!










I tried to look mad but with the contents of that box is was impossible... more to come shortly.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

HA! YES! I was hoping there would be a photo of that being worn.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess if you have dress up your pet llamas in the i ♥ llama thong, I can take a picture wearing a squid hat :biglaugh:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

AWESOME!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Congrats! 


Dude....you have squid poop on your chin...might wanna check that....


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Pure awesome sauce!!!


----------

